
We Should All Wear Masks - havella
https://medium.com/@Cancerwarrior/covid-19-why-we-should-all-wear-masks-there-is-new-scientific-rationale-280e08ceee71
======
seunosewa
So many lives have been lost because of the obviously flawed guidance, and
more lives will be lost because the authorities are reluctant to admit that
they were wrong.

There is no reason why we can’t have enough face masks for everyone. Masks are
not hi-tech items that require special materials and knowledge to make. A
country like the US that makes millions of microchips should be able to make
them in unlimited quantities.

It’s way cheaper to put a mask on every face than to treat the people who
would not have gotten sick if they wore masks.

~~~
14k12j41j211
Seems about communication gone wrong.

i) Medical masks don't help much for the general population, and don't protect
the one wearing them very well. (Masks need to be exchanged, worn properly,
…). ii) They create a false sense of safety.

Especially in countries where a mask isn't common, I can absolutely
understand. The masks work when everybody wears one. But then, the current
scarcity comes into play. Recommending everybody to wear a mask just doesn't
work out, then.

Anyway, I agree that it should be possible to supply (shitty) masks to
everybody and save the good ones for our health workers. In Germany, many
hospitals now sew their own masks…

~~~
new2628
No, even putting a scarf in front of the face offers _some_ protection from
people sneezing, coughing, spitting, etc.

And in any case, there is zero downside to putting it up, there is no way it
can actually harm.

Instead of saying this, and trusting people that they understand that some
protection is better than no protection, authorities are patronising people
with "false sense of safety", and "masks are actually harmful".

------
raidicy
Why we need #Masks4All, and how to make your own mask[0]

[0][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVEVve-3QeM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVEVve-3QeM)

